# Halloween Music Blogs



## The 69 Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent finds, Dinosaur 1972. Thanks for sharing!

Here is a link to a Reggae themed Halloween music mix, that's been a yearly download for me since 2006.

http://jamminjasounds.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's another one ... the 2013 edition of Monster Mash-up! Click https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Mashup/155997127818809 to get closer to downloading.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks again Dinosaur!


----------

